# Wow...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

A hoglet being sold at Terrapin Hedgehogs (http://www.terrapinhedgehogs.com/content/view/3/3/)

I have never seen such a beautiful pinto before!


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha Yea, I was the one who commented on that photo a few weeks ago. He's absolutely gorgeous. Stunning!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stasi always has such stunning hogs  I hope to one day own a hog from her.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

She really does! I was looking at the available babies and my gosh, so adorable!

I'd love to adopt a pinto one day  or one of the double whites ^-^


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

striking.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Stasi always has such stunning hogs  I hope to one day own a hog from her.


Kind of looks like your girl, Storm  Both very stunning and beautiful!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

...but just for the record, i think that ALL hedgies are beautiful. i'd almost not buy an eye-candy one 'cause... well... it's hard to explain.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> ...but just for the record, i think that ALL hedgies are beautiful. i'd almost not buy an eye-candy one 'cause... well... it's hard to explain.


Yes, you're right. All hedgies are beautiful ^-^ but I don't see a problem with breeders trying to enhance a hedgehog's natural beauty through breeding, just like how they breed for temperament as well


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a beautiful hedgie, it really is striking


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > ...but just for the record, i think that ALL hedgies are beautiful. i'd almost not buy an eye-candy one 'cause... well... it's hard to explain.
> ...


of course


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> ...but just for the record, i think that ALL hedgies are beautiful. i'd almost not buy an eye-candy one 'cause... well... it's hard to explain.


I know what you mean. I love them all and the ones who are not gorgeous have a special place in my heart.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pinto!! :shock:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I love them all and the ones who are not gorgeous have a special place in my heart.


glad you understand.

off topic: did you get my cage sizes for the liners?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

O_O OH MY GOD. I didn't know hedgies could look like _that,_ Quilly and Loki, gorgeous as they are, look so plain next to that. (Don't get me wrong, they're beautiful to me. <3 All hedgies are.) What a pattern, I would love to have one like that someday.

No words can describe how beautiful that hoglet is. No. Freaking. Words.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I love them all and the ones who are not gorgeous have a special place in my heart.
> ...


Yes I did, but my computer is acting up so I've been trying to save everything off it just in case it crashes. I'll get back to you later or tomorrow.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow!! You guys are right~ how gorgeous!!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> O_O OH MY GOD. I didn't know hedgies could look like _that,_ Quilly and Loki, gorgeous as they are, look so plain next to that. (Don't get me wrong, they're beautiful to me. <3 All hedgies are.) What a pattern, I would love to have one like that someday.
> 
> No words can describe how beautiful that hoglet is. No. Freaking. Words.


I know what you mean :lol: My Kashi is the cutest thing (in my eyes), but that pinto hedgie is so beautiful, along with Larry's pinto ^-^
Those split-faced pintos are so adorable, I wonder if they're hard to breed?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Considering that that cute little boy costs $300, I'd say they're very hard to breed.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> Considering that that cute little boy costs $300, I'd say they're very hard to breed.


:lol: yeah... I didn't really check the price, but wow xD


----------

